# Computer PC Case Grow Box Testing #2



## TheBlisters (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi everyone. I decided to start a grow journal for my second PC Case grow.

Here is my main thread about making the Case and my first grow in it:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/113971-my-pc-case-grow-box.html

You can take a look at my albums as well:
PC Case:
https://www.rollitup.org/members/theblisters-78947-albums-mypccase.html

My First grow in it:
https://www.rollitup.org/members/theblisters-78947-albums-pccase-testing.html

My second grow album:
https://www.rollitup.org/members/theblisters-78947-albums-pc-case-testing-2.html


So here are my first pictures of my second grow:


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 17, 2009)

i see room for some more pots


----------



## Otacon (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I'll be watching this one too, the first one was great  Good luck man.


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 17, 2009)

Im Subscribed.. Good Luck TB


----------



## Neph (Mar 17, 2009)

I just started a pc grow not to long ago, about a week. So I love to see other pc grows. Needless to say I'm subscribed and will be following this thread. Good luck.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 17, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i see room for some more pots


Yeah, but once those pots are full with plants he'll need any extra room he can get


----------



## LEROYJENKINS (Mar 20, 2009)

'scribed. I followed your previous grow and was very happy with your results!


----------



## TheBlisters (Mar 20, 2009)

Since I like the Noctua Fan so much, I replaced my main fans by Noctua. So all main fans are now Noctua. It's REALLY Quiet now and big airflow!!!


----------



## Muncher (Mar 23, 2009)

I am also looking at starting up a grow similar to yours in size but using a wooden box instead. When you say no smell, do you really mean NO smell? Or is there still that little tangy flavour floating around the area that could cause some minds to wonder? 

Im just trying to source some seeds before I can start, but your last grow was a great read and I'm expecting a lot from this one as well now that you got a decent idea on the growing style.

You also have made me want to keep my own build and grow guide.. cant wait!


----------



## TheBlisters (Mar 23, 2009)

Muncher said:


> I am also looking at starting up a grow similar to yours in size but using a wooden box instead. When you say no smell, do you really mean NO smell? Or is there still that little tangy flavour floating around the area that could cause some minds to wonder?
> 
> Im just trying to source some seeds before I can start, but your last grow was a great read and I'm expecting a lot from this one as well now that you got a decent idea on the growing style.
> 
> You also have made me want to keep my own build and grow guide.. cant wait!


Well.... I began to have smell problem in the last 2-3 weeks of flowering... the plant was smelling strong. So I put a sheet of Bounce in there and then it was smelling Bounce! haha! I'm trying to figure out a better odor control idea... maybe I would just have to replace the carbon sheets... but I didn't. Anyway... I'll figure something when it'll be flowering next time!


----------



## TheBlisters (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't understand... I have 3 seeds that sprouted, I'v planted them on last friday and it's still not growing... do you think it can show up like a week after sprouting? it usualy takes 3-4 days... should I wait or start new ones?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

how big was the root when you planted them ? how deep ?


----------



## TheBlisters (Mar 27, 2009)

There was no root, but it was cracked open and I could see it was white inside... I planted it like a quarter of a inch deep.




420weedman said:


> how big was the root when you planted them ? how deep ?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

if you want , you can carefully dig them up and see whats going on.

this is what i do and 100% come up within 3 days (mostly next day)

moist paper towel method, and wait till theres .25-.5 inch coming out of them
plant em root end down slightly below the surface


----------



## TheBlisters (Mar 27, 2009)

hmmmm I digged and nothing was happening.... no roots coming out... maybe I should have let them in the paper towel longer to see the root... anyway, I've started new seeds in paper towel to sprout... I only got 3 seeds left...


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 28, 2009)

TheBlisters said:


> hmmmm I digged and nothing was happening.... no roots coming out... maybe I should have let them in the paper towel longer to see the root... anyway, I've started new seeds in paper towel to sprout... I only got 3 seeds left...



you might be able to put the other ones into towels again too ..... i've been saving bag seeds for years ... easy to come by for me ... even though i wont use them cuz i get some name brand strain seeds


----------



## HeC (Mar 29, 2009)

loved teh last thread, ive been trying to find as many of tehse PC grow threads as i can as i definitely want to start one

as for teh smell, i used to smoke in my parents house and me and my friends made a filter type thing out of fabric softner sheets.... grabbed a empty toilet paper roll and stuffed a few sheets in it then at one end we placed a single sheet and put a elastic around the tube to keep it in place, hit the bowl/joint and exhale into hte tube and it came out smelling like fabric softner and never ever did we get caught... perhaps somehting similar could be done on hte exhaust fans?

or maybe keep the carbon filters until u have the strong smell issue as i think u would have to replace the fabric softner sheets pretty often


----------



## TheBlisters (Apr 5, 2009)

At last.... After like 6 seeds, one got out!!

I have another sprouted seeds that should get up in a few days... I just putted it in earth!

Here is the picture:


----------



## robtoker (Apr 5, 2009)

how tall is ur pc and do u grow them the hole way in there


----------



## TheBlisters (Apr 5, 2009)

robtoker said:


> how tall is ur pc and do u grow them the hole way in there


It's 17 inches and yes I grow them the hole way.... look at my first thread about it, it's in my signature.


----------



## TheBlisters (Apr 14, 2009)

Pictures says it all:


----------



## TheBlisters (Apr 16, 2009)

I had a seed that sprouted and I forgot about it cause it was old seed. When I checked, it was almost dry ad over and inch long. I planted it anyway and you can see that it's alive!!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

interesting ... make sure you cut the bottom out of those peat pots b4 putin em in
and i would rip it down the side carefully in a week or so .... geting it wet will help


----------



## TheBlisters (Apr 16, 2009)

420weedman said:


> interesting ... make sure you cut the bottom out of those peat pots b4 putin em in
> and i would rip it down the side carefully in a week or so .... geting it wet will help


Why? what does it change?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

TheBlisters said:


> Why? what does it change?


easier for the roots to get out of that peat pot


----------



## TheBlisters (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## TheBlisters (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

lookn good man


----------



## TheBlisters (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah, it's growing pretty fast!!! You can see lots of new growth in just 5 days!! I hope it's a female! I'll go 12/12 in a week or 2.


----------



## cbaus1987 (May 1, 2009)

what type of seeds are u using in this grow, and are you using the same from the first????


----------



## Gemini8555 (May 2, 2009)

Lovin' the grow.

Scribe'd!


----------



## TheBlisters (May 2, 2009)

cbaus1987 said:


> what type of seeds are u using in this grow, and are you using the same from the first????


I'm using bagseeds one of my friend gave me... he found them while smoking so I can't tell what type it is.


----------



## TheBlisters (May 4, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/theblisters-albu
[IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/theblisters-78947-albums-pc-case-testing-2-picture832222-04052009924.jpg


----------



## TheBlisters (May 4, 2009)

Ok! So I've decided to cut every BIG leaves to give a chance to all the small branches to get bigger!!

We'll see if that was a good idea soon! It's growing so FAST!


----------



## 420weedman (May 4, 2009)

did you switch to 12/12 yet ? looks like ur ready 
the increased growth speed, i would say is due to the large pot your using this time


----------



## Gemini8555 (May 4, 2009)

That PC grow is starting to look pretty sexy. Also looks like you got a nice sativa on your hands.


----------



## TheBlisters (May 4, 2009)

I'll switch to 12/12 soon... I'm waiting for the small branches to get bigger and longer... I'll switch to 12/12 in a 5-7 days probably!!


----------



## TheBlisters (May 7, 2009)




----------



## 420weedman (May 7, 2009)

nice man, hope for females


----------



## TheBlisters (May 11, 2009)

No sex still.... but will probably see it by the end of the week! Still growing FAST!


----------



## Neph (May 11, 2009)

Nice looking pc grow so far. Last time I checked the plants looked a bit scraggley, but it seem now they look nice and healthy. Your LST is working out nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TheBlisters (May 15, 2009)

My big one is a female!!! WOOT!

The smaller one looks like a male but I'm not sure still... I would be pleased if it was a male cause I need SEEDS! I don't have any seeds left!


----------



## 420weedman (May 15, 2009)

much faster growth then your previous grow ... congrats!


----------



## Otacon (May 15, 2009)

Congrats on your girl, man


----------



## ElephantRider (May 15, 2009)

Great work, man. I love your setup! I have a couple of thoughts..

1. I am a MAJOR PC pruner. I really think it's the key to getting light down to those smaller budsites. One thing that's certain about CFL is that penetration is its major flaw. That said, of course, you can't take away too much or your plants will starve during flush and start eating the buds. That brings me to my next point..

2. The single big planter is nice, but.. putting 2 plants in there simultaneously might make it difficult for you to flush a week or 2 before harvest AND maintain optimal nutrition levels for the smaller plant.

3. Seeds.. order from attitude, man. The shipping is super-discreet. If you go with the guaranteed method (+$20), you will definitely have no trouble receiving your package. I've had success into the states from Attitude and Nirvana, but Attitude was WAAAAY better. They have many more strains to choose from and hundreds that are perfect for your pc case. For strength, go with LSD from Barney's Farm section on Attitude. It won HTCC Indica this year, I believe. For ease, I can't recommend Top44 more. It's a Nirvana strain, but Attitude sells it, while Nirvana just killed it. True, though. The stealth shipping will be fine.

Great job, man. I'm subbing. And feel free to stop by and check out my overly verbose grow.


----------



## TheBlisters (May 19, 2009)

Switched to 2600K and tempereture is always around 76-82


----------



## ElephantRider (May 19, 2009)

Edit from above: the LSD in HTCC this year was Lemon Sour Diesel. Also, the Indica winner was Mount Cook, by Kiwi Seeds. 

Also.. great work on the pruning and LST. It looks awesome!


----------



## purpcraze (May 22, 2009)

Looking good man subscribed


----------



## TheBlisters (May 26, 2009)

Can you beleive the growth!!! MY GOD!


----------



## TheBlisters (May 28, 2009)




----------



## ElephantRider (May 28, 2009)

Great work, man! What strain is that? Looks very sativa, to me..


----------



## TheBlisters (May 28, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> Great work, man! What strain is that? Looks very sativa, to me..


I don't know... random bag seeds.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 28, 2009)

You're doing a great job on this, man. +Rep, for certain.

You plan on buying seeds at all?


----------



## dopewear (May 28, 2009)

killer pc grow dude keep it up! scribed


----------



## TheBlisters (May 28, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> You're doing a great job on this, man. +Rep, for certain.
> 
> You plan on buying seeds at all?


FInally my 2 plants in there are females... so I'll have to order seeds on my next grow but I'll wait the end of this one before looking to buy new seeds.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 28, 2009)

Go with Attitude, my man. They have GREAT selection, awesome prices, incredible stealth delivery and lots of feminized.


----------



## LimitedTimer (May 29, 2009)

that thing is out of control! but your taming it well

looking awesome im sub'd


----------



## Neph (May 29, 2009)

Man those plants are really picking up and hitting a growth spurt since last I saw them.


----------



## TheBlisters (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks good isn't it?


----------



## Otacon (Jun 1, 2009)

Those are some beautiful bitches


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 1, 2009)

looking LST'd out nice as fuck grow keep it up 

only 7 or 8 weeks left it looks


----------



## ElephantRider (Jun 3, 2009)

MAN! I've been workin' like crazy.. just catching up now. That is GREAT lookin', to me. What's your soil mix, again?


----------



## TheBlisters (Jun 4, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> MAN! I've been workin' like crazy.. just catching up now. That is GREAT lookin', to me. What's your soil mix, again?



I used the cheapest potting soil sold at walmart! P


----------



## mykonoz (Jun 7, 2009)

Man I Love reading your Stealth-Pc-Growing Blog ! It's the most interesting blog ever. This shit is real ! Btw, what are the dimensions of your box?

-m


----------



## TheBlisters (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## TheBlisters (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## deep (Jun 15, 2009)

I just finished reading through your first grow. That one was nice and this one is even better!  I wish I had thought of using a PC case years ago. It never occurred to me and it's great for stealth when you have people all over. I'm in a similar situation with seeds about as old as yours although it doesn't look like any of them will germinate. I had about 100 and I'm down to the last 20 or so and so far they all dead. Ah well, I shoulda froze em. Did you do anything special to your seeds to save them or bring em back? 

I didn't catch in your first grow what kind of nutes your using.. how much and are you doing things like controlling ph? What soil are you using this time? 

anyway great pics! I'm following closely


----------



## TheBlisters (Jun 15, 2009)

deep said:


> I just finished reading through your first grow. That one was nice and this one is even better!  I wish I had thought of using a PC case years ago. It never occurred to me and it's great for stealth when you have people all over. I'm in a similar situation with seeds about as old as yours although it doesn't look like any of them will germinate. I had about 100 and I'm down to the last 20 or so and so far they all dead. Ah well, I shoulda froze em. Did you do anything special to your seeds to save them or bring em back?
> 
> I didn't catch in your first grow what kind of nutes your using.. how much and are you doing things like controlling ph? What soil are you using this time?
> 
> anyway great pics! I'm following closely


Hi there! THanks for your message!
No, I didn't do something special to keep my seeds... they were in a small zip lock bag in a dark and dry place... that's it.
Some took like 3 weeks to germinate... so don't throw them after 72 hours...

Well... for the nutes and soil, I'm the guy who wants to do things simple. I'm using the cheapest potting soil I could find at walmart.

For the nutes, I use good old Miracle Grow. That is it.

I water twice a week and give nutes every 2 weeks.

That's it!


----------



## ElephantRider (Jun 15, 2009)

My best plant is at least 5 years old from great stuff. Sometimes, they keep and you get lucky. 

Moral of the story: Keep your seeds...


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 15, 2009)

i keep a lot of shitty seeds ....so keep as many as you can from good weed over time


i dont find that time really matters unless they've been crushed in some way..some are just retarded sperm that cant break shell

thats me opinion atleast (^_^)


----------



## deep (Jun 16, 2009)

Ah, thanks guys! I will try harder to germinate these little guys. They still look healthy on the outside but I'm kind of thinking they may be dead on the inside. I definitely didn't wait 3 weeks before so I'll give them at least that much time on this go.

Have you thought about trying a LED light system Blisters? I'm thinking that would greatly reduce heat problems and provide more room in the box. Less heat would mean less fan noise also. With a home made LED setup you could even use the top of the case as a heatsink for high power LEDs. You could use a regular PC power supply for running everything too. I have the electronic skills to build something like that but I don't know if it would be a good idea for a first time grower.

Good to find other people with similar goals!


----------



## TheBlisters (Jun 16, 2009)

deep said:


> Have you thought about trying a LED light system Blisters? I'm thinking that would greatly reduce heat problems and provide more room in the box. Less heat would mean less fan noise also. With a home made LED setup you could even use the top of the case as a heatsink for high power LEDs. You could use a regular PC power supply for running everything too. I have the electronic skills to build something like that but I don't know if it would be a good idea for a first time grower.


Hi! Yeah, I thought about LEDs... but here is what made me choose CFLs. First, a LED system would be more expensive. Second and not the least, I've read that LED are like Vitamins... it have the right light spectrum for plants(blu and red) but there is something missing. You can't get like 2600 lumens with LEDs in such a small place... CFLs provides Full light spectrum and even though people tell you plants needs only blue and red spectrum.. they actually need The full spectrum to grow healthy.

I choose CFLs and manage the heat with the most powerfull and quiet fans on the market(NOCTUA).

This said... I haven't tested with LEDs. And I haven't seen any real computer case testing with them...

I don't think I can do better in my PC case then I'm doing now with my going grow. My case is actually FULL!!!


----------



## deep (Jun 16, 2009)

I hear ya. After more research I'm thinking the same thing about LEDs. Maybe some day but it's a bit of a wild card right now.

I like your setup. The only change I'm thinking about is a piece of glass separating the lights and the lower area so I can streamline the heat removal. Assuming it's sealed well then I won't need charcoal filters up there which should give me easy air flow.


----------



## TheBlisters (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## ElephantRider (Jun 17, 2009)

I may not be an expert, but I *KNOW* you got more than 4 grams this time.


----------



## Otacon (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy shit... I think I just had an orgasm. Seriously man, that is one beautiful bitch. + rep for you my friend, +rep.


----------



## dopewear (Jun 21, 2009)

sick pc grow bro


----------



## TheBlisters (Jun 25, 2009)

Last week I cutted a bud to have a smoke next week-end. Here is what it looks like this morning:


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 25, 2009)

Really enjoy reading your updates and the buds look gorgeous. Nice work m8..


----------



## dopewear (Jun 25, 2009)

blisters that is absolutely beautiful well done good sir


----------



## califarmer85 (Jun 25, 2009)

now that is what i call a serious pc grow. excellent job man, im hoping i can get mine filled like that. how do they smell?


----------



## normancay (Jun 29, 2009)

please keep us posted, this is utterly amazing...I just started a pc grow ...and Everyone is telling me I am crazy...but wow your two threads have been such a massive confidence boost man...

I am blown away just wal mart soil and miracle grow. 

I am using some special soil mix which is intended for this purpose and nutes from fox farm and botanicare....so I wonder what will happen


----------



## 2stroke (Jun 29, 2009)

lol love it man, dam great read and love the traing. Would be sweet once there ready dieing to see what ya get outta it yeild wise as well. This would be a sweet safe way to grow at uni


----------



## IGrowChronic (Jul 2, 2009)

this is just amazing, Great job, im exited to see your harvest on this one. ive got a few going in a little grow box that im putting in a pc case and flowering, hope myne turn out like this.


----------



## TheBlisters (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah, I'll post new pictures soon, didn't had the opportunity lately, it's getting close to the end!  THanks for all your messages!


----------



## TheBlisters (Jul 4, 2009)

I cutted it down this morning and it's drying now, will post new pictures of it dried soon:


----------



## asttair (Jul 4, 2009)

_I've read both of your grow journals, and all I have to say is: WOW._
_It really inspired me.Before this I could not believe growing in a PC case was possible, but now I do, and I'm seriously thinking of giving it a try.I already have two outdoor grows, but some recent facts killed my hopes about them(some nosy bastards)._

_The only problem to me is setting all those wires up, but I'll try to figure it out!_

_A few questions about the smell: do the carbon filters completely eliminate it?Do you also use a filter on the intake fan?_

_Thanks and keep growing_


----------



## dopewear (Jul 5, 2009)

those babies look amazing!


----------



## TheBlisters (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## normancay (Jul 12, 2009)

How is the curing coming along ? Any more pics ? I am still amazed at this one compared to your other one.


----------



## greenthumb333 (Jul 15, 2009)

1st kudos!, excellent thread, excellent detail and patience. Thanks for being our collective guinea pig!

Can you detail anything more about the power setup you have in the back of the case? anything---diagram, source for parts, any spec on that piece of it would be great. Rather not re-invent the wheel if I can help it!

Thanks again!


----------



## 420pride (Jul 24, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/95968-grow-journal-hindu-kush-cfl-1.html



you did that with just 1 42 wat cfl anad ur 2 fluro lights ?


----------



## Neph (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow. Those girls turned out great man. Nice work.


----------



## TheBlisters (Aug 2, 2009)

I finally have mesure it and I got 14 grams from this grow.


----------



## jamesrock (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome bro!!!!! Great Job.


----------



## normancay (Aug 5, 2009)

TheBlisters said:


> I finally have mesure it and I got 14 grams from this grow.


wow ... not bad a half ounce! 

check out what you think of mine...I am not sure how I will fare....


----------



## ElephantRider (Aug 6, 2009)

14 dry's my biggest single plant in a case. I had another plant same time, same box, that got 7, dry. It's amazing how big things can come in small packages..

That plant in my sig was 4g, tho..


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 10, 2009)

thats sick man i love it  i myself have a pc case going. i hate how people say u wont get shit out of a pc case.. and its sad cuz like 90% have never done it. well this is proof its possible.

heres mine if ur interested 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/238259-stealth-pc-grow-case-w.html#post3037643


----------



## Citizen (Jan 6, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> thats sick man i love it  i myself have a pc case going. i hate how people say u wont get shit out of a pc case.. and its sad cuz like 90% have never done it. well this is proof its possible.
> 
> heres mine if ur interested
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/238259-stealth-pc-grow-case-w.html#post3037643


Couldnt agree more congrats on this epic grow tbh, this set my mind on starting mine. really want to make my case similiar to yours any hekp appreciated man


----------



## TheBlisters (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm back.... but I'm here to sell that case... I haven't used it since this grow and I have to sell it cause I can't use it in the next year or more so I want someone to use it. I'm asking 120$ for it.... make an offer.

Thanks!


----------



## sideshow1 (Sep 17, 2010)

what size pot did you use?


----------



## TheBlisters (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, I want to make a third try with my case. But I need seeds. Any suggestions where to order seeds in Canada?


----------



## smacka (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey TheBlisters, the Vancouver Seed Bank & Kind Seed company are both reputable 

I have a question with regards to your fans - could you attach both fans to a single 12v dc adapter, or do each need their own?

_edit: pretty cool. Just realised I've been a member for 2.5 years and this is my first post 

edit #2: Further research indicated you can wire multiple fans to one 12v adapter. it is dependent on the amperage. add each of the fans amperage, then 25%, that's what you need the 12v to output. Is this correct, my electric-centric peoples?_


----------

